# Jack-Knife Arm Scissors



## lklawson (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm working on Sandow & Lewis' "Wrestling" now.

Thought you might like a teaser.  I especially find the Jack-Knife Arm Scissors intriguing.















63 pages, all told.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## teekin (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the Jacknife arm scissor. I just Knew there was something I could do with that deep underhook I just couldn't figure out what, this is a Great starting point. Thank-you Thank-you Thank-you!!! I can see the limitations and counter to that move but I still would like to play with it.

Lori


----------



## lklawson (Jul 16, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Thanks for the Jacknife arm scissor. I just Knew there was something I could do with that deep underhook I just couldn't figure out what, this is a Great starting point. Thank-you Thank-you Thank-you!!! I can see the limitations and counter to that move but I still would like to play with it.


Let us know how it works for you.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's the finish listed in the manual:






Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## teekin (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey I was shown a very very cool set-up for this out of Spider guard on Saterday. I didn't get a chance to practice it but I will.  . . . . .:uhyeah:. It's just right for me as it's a technique thing, where being small and bendy is an advantage. Sweet! 
 Thanks again.
Lori


----------



## lklawson (Jul 19, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Hey I was shown a very very cool set-up for this out of Spider guard on Saterday. I didn't get a chance to practice it but I will.  . . . . .:uhyeah:. It's just right for me as it's a technique thing, where being small and bendy is an advantage. Sweet!
> Thanks again.
> Lori


Cool.  Looking forward to the "it works/doesn't work" report.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

